# Take a US Citizen's test..sample goverment test



## flowerchild (Jan 28, 2015)

How well do you know American History and Government things?
Take the test...http://www.freep.com/pages/interactives/quiz/#data/usatoday/2015/quizzes/news/civics-quiz/

I go 20 of 25...cuz Ima dummy :hatlaugh:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2015)

23 out of 25


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> 23 out of 25


Oh hey Smart Guy!!!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

24 of 25.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> 24 of 25.


You guys are out shining me by a mile!!! Oh yea...:goodjob:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2015)

I missed the one about constitutional convention.. and I forget the other..

Oh Yeah.... The Federalist papers


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2015)

I got 21...does that make me a US citizen?,


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2015)

I got 20...lol


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I got 20...lol



Yes, send your income tax payment to me, I'll forward it to the right place.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I got 21...does that make me a US citizen?,



Yes, please follow instructions I gave hollydolly and thank you for the support.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2015)

For some reason it won't play for me, I don't thing my ad block likes the page.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

Turn off the adblock while you take the test April.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Turn off the adblock while you take the test April.



If my adblock don't likie, me no likie.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

AprilT said:


> If my adblock don't likie, me no likie.



I have adblock plus and  it likes it.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> *I have adblock plus* and  it likes it.



Hmmm, so do I, so it must be some other reason it's not working, the page opens, but when I press play, I just get the proclamation and nothing else.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

Try it in another browser.  I am using Firefox.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2015)

You know what, I just remember I have the sample test from the immigration office that they gave my friend, she had to take the real one, that one was kind of hard actually and if I remember correctly I'm pretty sure, I didn't do all that well on that one, though I'm betting this sample one isn't near as hard, but, I'll never know, as I'm not going to give it another thought after I try one more thing.  So she says.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm curious are these, (Link below,)the same test questions in the link that was originally provided above?

http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/...r Site/Publications/PDFs/M-623_red_slides.pdf


----------



## Laurie (Jan 28, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I got 21...does that make me a US citizen?,




Me too.

Where do I apply?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I'm curious are these, (Link below,)the same test questions in the link that was originally provided above?
> 
> http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/...r Site/Publications/PDFs/M-623_red_slides.pdf



No.  Some are but it's a different format entirely.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 31, 2015)

I got 24 out of 25.  I missed the one about authors of the Federalist Papers.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 31, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I got 21...does that make me a US citizen?,



Me too, and I should have got 22 but didn't read one question properly.
I've been urged to make a Presidential bid.

If you're game, try the Australian citizenship test.

http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/Australian-citizenship-test/


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 31, 2015)

19/20, Warri....I can come down under too!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't attempt to come by boat though.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 31, 2015)

I got all 25.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 31, 2015)

25 out off 25


----------



## Mike (Jan 31, 2015)

I got 18 out of 25.

Not bad for a Scotsman.

Mike.


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2015)

I missed the Supreme Court one.  Bad me.  Luckily I'm already a citizen.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 31, 2015)

25 out of 25, but I guessed at the one on the Federalist Papers.


----------



## Shirley45 (Jan 31, 2015)

I got 21.......but I passed the test when I became a US citizen about 12 years ago thank goodness.   I found the part where you have to prove you can read English quite easy.


----------

